# remora or deltec protein skimmer



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i had a coralife skimmer and the pump packed it in and i have been looking up skimmers and the two i have come acroos are the remora pro or the deltek 600 skimmer , just wondering what other peoples opinions are also was looking at a octopus or bubble maggus


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a remora and love it, work good for me and is easy to empty it too but i havent use the other one so dont know how it is


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i was reading they are good and also 300 cheaper then the deltec


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got min used from a member and works good for me at least, i heard they are noisy but mine is not really. I guess also depends on what works for u. Maybe someone here has the other one and can comment on it


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i read you had a unfortunate incident with your reef claudia sorry to hear that it sucks when i moved this tank from where it was , realy nice flame angel died and a huge toad stool coral died , i had a minor melt down and started to freake , then couple days after my marine beta died , and have had major swings in my amonia , but now has settled down . and sure beats the fresh water , its so cool watching the clowns in and out of the anenomies ,


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I voted BM. Sent you a pm Bubba.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, i was changing tanks when that happen. They were not in that bucket for that long but oh well, i feel better now tho


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

What size tank do you have and how heavy is your bioload? If I had to choose between a Deltec MCE-600 and a Remora, I would definitely pick the Deltec. There is no way a Remora would be better than the Deltec. 

The Deltec pump is hidden inside the slimmer which means that there is no ugly maxi-jet in your display. Go for the Deltec 600 If you can afford it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had a Deltec 600 and it was a fantastic hob skimmer. Didn't need much clearance behind the tank and was pretty quiet. The cup is pretty small which is about my only complaint. I sold mine to a friend who went away for a week and he had a nice mess to clean up.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

The deltec is a great skimmer. As other have said, it costs more, but also work better than the remora. The only thing with mine was that if I didn't maintain it regularly, such as clean out the air intake, that it would be easy to overflow. Remoras work, but there is a big pump sitting in the tank. Also they are louder than the deltec for sure. 
The BM seems to be a very good bang for the buck, but I can't say how well it works because I haven't used one myself. 

If you don't mind having something in the tank, I would highly recommend the Tunze Skimmers. No worries of overflowing, and very efficient skimming. That is what I'm using for my 100 gallon now. The 9006, which is rating for 100 gallons. Anything in that newer series 
(90XX) is worth a look. They are fairly priced, and it's no different than having a wavebox in the tank. Just a plain black box pretty much.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Well I decided after Anthony's advice to try the bubble magus it is only 170 so if it sucks I will then go to the Deltek forSure will take pics and let ya know how it does


----------

